# New On Netflix for August 2014



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

*New On Netflix for August 2014*

Available August 1, 2014

"Airbud" (1997)
After his father dies, Josh Framm (Kevin Zegers) adopts Buddy, an abandoned dog, just as the boy and his mother move to a new town. Too shy to play basketball, Josh instead manages the team but one night discovers that Buddy can sink hoops. Soon, Buddy's skills inspire the team, helping take them all the way to the championships in director Charles Martin Smith's family comedy that tackles loneliness, hope, wonder -- and a most unusual pet.

"Airbud: Golden Retriever" (1998)
Picking up where the original Air Bud left off, Josh is the owner of golden retriever Buddy, who now plays football instead of basketball. Josh reluctantly becomes his school's new quarterback, and Buddy catches the spirit and joins the team too.

"D2: The Mighty Ducks" (1994)
The Ducks return to the ice, and Gordon Bombay is once again leading his old team, plus a number of new faces, as the loveable underdogs of the puck face off against competitors at the Junior Goodwill Games in Hollywood.

"Ella Enchanted" (2004)
Burdened at birth with the "gift" of obedience by a flighty fairy godmother, Ella searches for a way to lift the curse that prevents her from pursuing her dreams -- and her true love, Prince Charmont.

"Evita" (1996)
It's easy to see Adolf Hitler's long shadow hanging over this true story about power and fame. In 1930s Argentina, small-town girl Evita (Madonna) enters show business, becomes a star and ends up married to President Juan Perón (Jonathan Pryce). Her position as the nation's most beloved woman makes her a martyr upon her death. The enigmatic Ché (Antonio Banderas) narrates the story.

"Face/Off" (1997)
FBI agent Sean Archer goes under the knife to acquire the likeness of terrorist Castor Troy and gather details about a bombing plot. When Troy escapes custody, he undergoes surgery to look like Archer so he can get close to the agent's family.

"Freaky Friday" (2003)
Jamie Lee Curtis and Lindsay Lohan star in this remake of the Disney classic about a bickering mother and daughter who awake to find they've switched bodies, giving each one a peek about how the other person lives.

"Goodbye World" (2013)
After the world's energy grid suddenly fails, some longtime friends find their way to a self-sufficient compound in Northern California. As their sanctuary comes under threat from desperate outsiders, the group's unity begins to dissolve.

"Harlock: Space Pirate" (2013)
Determined to keep the malevolent Gaia Coalition from ruling the universe, a mysterious loner cruises the skies and boldly attacks enemy spaceships.

"Kinky Boots" (2005)
After inheriting a shoe factory, Charlie Price aims to take the fashion world by storm with help from a flashy cabaret dancer named Lola, who helps him design a racy line of men's boots.

"Mad Max" (1979)
In a postapocalyptic future, jaded cop Max Rockatansky (Mel Gibson) is ready to retire. But his world is shattered when a malicious gang murders his family as an act of retaliation, forcing a devastated Max to hit the open road seeking vengeance. As he travels the Australian outback's empty stretches of highway, he tours the bloodstained battlegrounds ruled by marauding bikers who feed on violence.

"Mean Creek" (2004)
In this harrowing drama, a motley group of small-town Oregon teens sets out on a boat trip to celebrate their youngest member's birthday -- but it's all an elaborate secret ploy for some innocent payback against a schoolyard bully.

"Prefontaine" (1997)
Oregon distance runner Steve Prefontaine was young, determined, seemingly unbeatable and bound for Olympic glory. But what he became in that quest for greatness has made him one of the biggest and most tragic sports stars in America. With the style of a documentary and the passion of a sports enthusiast, Steve James (Hoop Dreams) has allowed the world to view the legacy of one of the world's most spectacular -- and loved -- runners.

"Red Dawn" (1984)
When a group of teenagers witnesses Soviet and Cuban paratroopers descending on their small town and systematically setting off World War III, they take food and whatever weapons they can find and hightail it to the hills to wait things out.

"Rocky" (1976)
When world heavyweight boxing champ Apollo Creed announces he'll give an unknown fighter a shot at the title as a publicity stunt, his handlers pick palooka Rocky Balboa, an uneducated collector for a Philadelphia loan shark.

"Rocky II" (1979)
After Rocky (Sylvester Stallone) goes the distance with champ Apollo Creed (Carl Weathers), both try to put the fight behind them and move on. Rocky settles down with Adrian (Talia Shire) but can't put his life together outside the ring, while Creed seeks a rematch to restore his reputation. Soon enough, the "Master of Disaster" and the "Italian Stallion" are set on a collision course for a climactic battle that is brutal and unforgettable.

"Rocky III" (1982)
Now the world champion, Rocky Balboa is only fighting opponents who pose no threat to him in the ring. But after a pounding by powerful young Clubber Lang, the humbled champ turns to former rival Apollo Creed for help in regaining his form.

"Rocky IV" (1985)
Rocky must come out of retirement to battle a gargantuan Soviet fighter named Drago, who brutally punished Rocky's friend and ex-rival, Apollo Creed. Seeking revenge in the name of his fallen comrade and his country, Rocky fights Drago in Moscow.

"Rocky V" (1990)
A lifetime of taking shots has ended Rocky's career, and a crooked accountant has left him broke. Inspired by the memory of his trainer, however, Rocky finds glory in training and takes on an up-and-coming boxer.

"Rounders" (1998)
Fueled by his penchant for high-stakes gambling, law student Mike McDermott befriends and "befoes" a fellow gambling addict named Worm and club owner Teddy KGB. But tensions run high when Worm and Mike have only five days to come up with $15K.

"Sabrina" (1995)
When a budding romance between his rakish younger brother and the family chauffeur's charming daughter threatens to blow a big business deal, busy industrialist Linus Larrabee has to clear his slate to break up the relationship.

"Saints and Soldiers" (2003)
In a story based on actual events, a small band of Allied soldiers are trapped behind enemy lines with information that could save thousands of American lives. Outgunned and ill-equipped, they battle a frigid wilderness and roving German troops.

"Shooter" (2007)
An expert marksman is coaxed out of seclusion by colleagues who need his help in preventing a plot to kill the president. But he realizes he's been set up when he's framed for the assassination attempt. Can he bring the real culprits to justice?

"Sky Captain and the World of Tomorrow" (2004)
When scientists the world over keep disappearing without a trace, it's up to intrepid reporter Polly Perkins (Gwyneth Paltrow) and top aviator Sky Captain (Jude Law) to uncover the truth in this futuristic, Art Deco-style actioner. The task involves putting their lives at risk as the pair travels to treacherous locales, hoping to throw a wrench in the plans of a villain who aims to wipe out the planet. Angelina Jolie and Giovanni Ribisi co-star.

"Spark: A Burning Man Story" (2013)
Each year, Nevada's Burning Man festival gathers revelers for one free-spirited weeklong party in the middle of the desert. Capturing the energy of the festivities, organizers and attendees share their passion for this renowned artistic event.

"Spice World" (1998)
Jump on the Union Jack tour bus -- helmed by Meat Loaf, of course -- and ride along with the Spice Girls as they prepare to take the stage at London's Royal Albert Hall in this candy-coated, cameo-packed nod to A Hard Day's Night. But first, the girls will have to fend off a scheming newspaper owner (Barry Humphries), an in-your-face filmmaker (Alan Cumming) and countless other pests who want to cash in on their pop superstar status.

"Switchfoot: Fading West"
Follow Grammy-winning alt-rock band Switchfoot as they hit the road to electrify live audiences and surf the waves during their 2012 World Tour.

"The Birdcage" (1996)
Longtime lovers Armand and Albert own a Miami drag club, but when Armand's son announces his intent to marry the daughter of a stuffy U.S. senator, the gay couple feels compelled to pass themselves off as a "normal" family in this wild farce.

"The Cable Guy" (1996)
When Steven moves into his new apartment, overzealous cable guy Chip comes to hook him up -- and doesn't let go. After Steven tries to end their "friendship," Chip begins stalking Steven, but no one believes that Chip is capable of such behavior.

"The Gabby Douglas Story" (2014)
This biographical drama tells the story of Gabby Douglas, the American gymnast who made history at the 2012 Summer Olympics by becoming the first black woman to win the Individual All-Around Championship.

"The Killing: Season 4"
A young Seattle girl's disappearance sets in motion this moody crime series centering on Det. Sarah Linden, who's trying to start a new life in California but is unable to walk away from the mysteries posed by the complex case.

"The Mighty Ducks" (1992)
When a fast-talking lawyer gets a DUI, he's sentenced to community service coaching the Mighty Ducks, a kids' hockey team with a lousy record. He takes on the job as a challenge but soon vows to transform the misfits into winners.

"Turner and Hooch" (1989)
Tom Hanks stars as fastidious detective Scott Turner, who's saddled with a slobbering new partner: a dog named Hooch. The pup's previous owner was killed, and he and Turner team up to collar the culprit.

"Voyage to the Bottom of the Sea" (1961)
Walter Pidgeon plays the designer and builder of a nuclear submarine called upon to fire its missiles on the Van Allen radiation belt to put out the fire raging there that threatens to incinerate the earth in this deep-sea adventure. Irwin Allen directs; Robert Sterling, Joan Fontaine, Michael Ansara, Barbara Eden and Peter Lorre co-star; and Frankie Avalon (who also has a small role in the film) sings the theme song.

Available August 6

"Justin Bieber's Believe" (2014)
The follow-up to the biggest concert film of all time, Never Say Never, Believe features performances from Justin Bieber's powerhouse world tour. The film also goes behind the scenes with the star, who shares the story of his rise to fame.

Available August 7

"Cosmos: A Space-Time Odyssey" (2014)
Following up on the original "Cosmos" series about the nature of time and space, this absorbing program presents new galactic revelations. Astrophysicist Neil deGrasse Tyson hosts the documentary journey into deep space.

"Nymphomaniac: Volume I" (2013)
A self-diagnosed nymphomaniac reveals a lifetime of sexual experiences to a man who saves her from being beaten in an alley. As the aging but charming bachelor tends to the woman, she shares erotic details of encounters from her youth to her present.

"Nymphomaniac: Volume II" (2013)
The second half of Lars von Trier's epic follows self-diagnosed nymphomaniac Joe as she chronicles her adult years to the man who saved her from a beating. Her tales include new conquests, both male and female, in her search for fulfillment.

"Stage Fright" (2014)
Teen Camilla Swanson wants to follow in the footsteps of her actress mom but is stuck working as a cook at a performing arts camp. Resolved to alter her fate, she auditions for a play and wins the lead, but as rehearsals begin, blood starts to spill.

Available August 9

"Kill Zombie!" (2011)
When a Russian Space station crash lands on a city, a deadly virus spreads, turning the inhabitants into psychopathic flesh eaters. After spending the night safely locked up in a jail cell, two brothers and two crazy criminals emerge to find their hometown devastated, and at the centre of a zombie outbreak.

Available August 12

"Dancing in Jaffa" (2013)
Confident that dance will dissolve political and cultural differences, celebrated ballroom dancer Pierre Dulaine returns to his hometown of Jaffa, Israel, after years abroad and teaches 11-year-old Jewish and Palestinian Israelis to dance together.

"Haven: Season 4"
Inspired by Stephen King's The Colorado Kid, this creepy series is set in Haven, Maine, where residents are plagued by supernatural afflictions. FBI agent Audrey Parker feels connected to this place and delves into her own past to discover the truth.

"Low Winter Sun: Season 1"
When a detective murders a fellow Detroit cop, a protracted journey into Motor City's underworld ensues in this drama based on a British miniseries. Mark Strong reprises his role as the detective, whose deadly encounter drags him into deeper trouble.

Available August 13

"The Nut Job" (2014)
When his grouchy attitude gets him kicked out of the park, Surly the squirrel hatches a plan to rob Maury's Nut Shop to stock up for winter. But the heist won't be easy, especially with a nasty raccoon threatening to disrupt it at every turn.

Available August 14

"Bad Ass 2: Bad Asses" (2014)
When a young boxer he's been mentoring turns up dead, Vietnam veteran Frank Vega hits the streets with his new partner, Bernie, to get revenge. But the vigilantes soon find themselves facing an onslaught of fury.

Available August 15

"Great Expectations" (2012)
Fate -- with a little help from a mysterious unnamed benefactor -- whisks young orphan Pip from poverty to a life of unexpected wealth. Filmmaker Mike Newell brings 19th-century London to life as never before in this adaptation of Dickens's classic.

"Mission Blue" (2014)
This Netflix documentary follows oceanographer Sylvia Earle's campaign to save the world's oceans from threats such as overfishing and toxic waste.

Available August 16

"Dead Silence" (2007)
In the wake of his young bride's mysterious death, grieving newlywed Jamie Ashen is forced to return to his haunted hometown, where he butts heads with the ghost of a creepy ventriloquist who was infamously murdered years ago.

Available August 18

"Thanks for Sharing" (2012)
While making his way through a support group for sex addicts, Adam dips his toe in the dating pool to embrace a meaningful relationship. But the woman he's attracted to has sworn off addicts altogether.

Available August 19

"From Dusk Till Dawn: Season 1" (2014)
A new original series based on the cult grindhouse classic about bank-robbing brothers on the run, a lawman bent on bringing them to justice, the devout family caught in the cross-fire, and an ancient evil eager to feast on them all.

Available August 20

"Dhoom: 3" (2013)
Dogged detective Jai Dixit travels to Chicago in pursuit of an elusive villain in the third entry of Bollywood's biggest action franchise. The change of scene might be a challenge, but it won't stop Jai from getting his man.

Available August 22

"BoJack Horseman: S1"
In a Hollywood where humans and animal-people coexist, the half-man, half-horse Bojack Horseman struggles to figure out what do with the rest of his life following a showbiz career that peaked early then burned out, leaving him a fallen star.

Available August 25

"Parenthood: Season 5"
Four grown siblings juggle parenthood, relationships, careers and more as they cope with life's ups and downs in this family drama set in Berkeley, Calif. Meanwhile, their parents face an unraveling marriage and their own parenting challenges.

Available August 26

"Barbershop 2: Back in Business" (2004)
Barbershop owner Calvin finds his mom-and-pop business -- which serves as a roosting place for the neighborhood's barber-chair philosophers -- threatened when a glitzy, high-class hair salon opens across the street in this comic sequel.

"The Motel Life" (2012)
In this affecting indie drama, two luckless brothers -- inseparable because of a pledge they made to their dying mother -- are forced to take it on the lam after one of them is involved in a fatal hit-and-run accident.

Available August 29

"Once Upon a Time: Season 3"
Jennifer Morrison, Ginnifer Goodwin and Robert Carlyle star in this fantastical series that follows the travails of a young woman who is drawn to a small Maine town and discovers that it's filled with the mystical elements of the fairy tale world.

"Revenge: Season 4"
Inspired by Alexandre Dumas' The Count of Monte Cristo, this modern-day drama follows a lovely young woman who moves to the Hamptons and charms the pants off her new neighbors -- while plotting their downfall for sins committed against her family.


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

I see The Killers is on the list. Got to go find my binging cap.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

> *"Rocky"* (1976)
> When world heavyweight boxing champ Apollo Creed announces he'll give an unknown fighter a shot at the title as a publicity stunt, his handlers pick palooka Rocky Balboa, an uneducated collector for a Philadelphia loan shark.
> 
> *"Rocky II"* (1979)
> ...


It's a "Rocky" five-peat festival!!! :box: :blackeye: :crying: 
:joy:


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

I've recently signed up for the one month trial and I'm having a difficult time finding stuff that I haven't seen already or isn't straight to video. Is it me or is the selection pretty limited?

Looking through their movie ratings, most seem to be three stars or less so I'm thinking it isn't just me.


----------



## SteveHas (Feb 7, 2007)

This just ticks me off. As I read this list of new adds, I can't help but to think of al the great stuff they have taken down. Most of this is just trash.


----------



## BNUMM (Dec 24, 2006)

harsh said:


> I've recently signed up for the one month trial and I'm having a difficult time finding stuff that I haven't seen already or isn't straight to video. Is it me or is the selection pretty limited?
> 
> Looking through their movie ratings, most seem to be three stars or less so I'm thinking it isn't just me.


to get more recent movies you have to have the DVDs sent to your house. The streaming stuff is mostly older shows.


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

I'll catch up on all Rocky movies and Mad Max, Cable Guy also as Jim Carrey is hilarious.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

BNUMM said:


> The streaming stuff is mostly older shows.


This surprises me given all the hew and cry about Netflix being the cheap alternative to paying for the conventional movie plexes.

I don't blame Netflix, I blame the cord cutters for overstating Netflix's contribution.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

harsh said:


> This surprises me given all the hew and cry about Netflix being the cheap alternative to paying for the conventional movie plexes.
> 
> I don't blame Netflix, I blame the cord cutters for overstating Netflix's contribution.


I think your being harsh, (pun intended) if your looking for a particular movie or show try this link http://www.canistream.it/ it will point you in the right direction if what you are looking for is streamed.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

oldschoolecw said:


> I think your being harsh, (pun intended) if your looking for a particular movie or show try this link http://www.canistream.it/ it will point you in the right direction if what you are looking for is streamed.


If the cord cutters are going to put Netflix up against the plexes or even some of the provider movie bundles, it should have a much more comprehensive library than it does. To suggest that you could replace even the Epix plex with Netflix is a stretch.

I've tried canistream.it a couple of times and the majority of the time it sent me towards services other than Netflix's streaming service.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

I wonder if there's a bidding war between Netflix and Amazon-- and other players, who are_________?

If you're an Amazon Prime member there's some good stuff there. I am currently watching The Americans and Orphan Black. First Season free, S2, not.


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

It's a good thing when it's competition with both Netflix and Amazon, although Netflix comes out a little cheaper annually than Amazon by merely 4 bucks, But honestly I don't use Amazon for streaming, but for ordering items with free 2 day shipping


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Laxguy said:


> I wonder if there's a bidding war between Netflix and Amazon-- and other players, who are_________?
> 
> If you're an Amazon Prime member there's some good stuff there. I am currently watching The Americans and Orphan Black. First Season free, S2, not.


I tried looking at Amazon Prime selections the other day and I didn't see anything worth watching that didn't have the dreaded "First Season Free" thing on it. Seems like a way to lead you into paying for the rest of the seasons. I did watch a little bit of _Rocky III_ and the PQ was disappointing. I'm glad to see the _Rocky's_ back on NF and I do hope they are in SHD. Seems like the old bait and switch tactic, give you the first season free and then lower the hammer once you're hooked.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

acostapimps said:


> It's a good thing when it's competition with both Netflix and Amazon, although Netflix comes out a little cheaper annually than Amazon by merely 4 bucks, But honestly I don't use Amazon for streaming, but for ordering items with free 2 day shipping


Me too. NF has a much better picture.

Rich


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

Rich said:


> I tried looking at Amazon Prime selections the other day and I didn't see anything worth watching that didn't have the dreaded "First Season Free" thing on it. Seems like a way to lead you into paying for the rest of the seasons. I did watch a little bit of _Rocky III_ and the PQ was disappointing. I'm glad to see the _Rocky's_ back on NF and I do hope they are in SHD. Seems like the old bait and switch tactic, give you the first season free and then lower the hammer once you're hooked.
> 
> Rich


I've noticed that also with Amazon. I watch NetFlix about 98.8% of the time over Amazon, I'm not really a huge movie fan, I watch NetFlix mostly because they have a ton of great TV series from the 60's on up.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Rich said:


> I tried looking at Amazon Prime selections the other day and I didn't see anything worth watching that didn't have the dreaded "First Season Free" thing on it. Seems like a way to lead you into paying for the rest of the seasons. I did watch a little bit of _Rocky III_ and the PQ was disappointing. I'm glad to see the _Rocky's_ back on NF and I do hope they are in SHD. Seems like the old bait and switch tactic, give you the first season free and then lower the hammer once you're hooked.


That's marketing.

I have no problem with watching something I'd not otherwise see, and then paying for the following season if I like S1 well enough. None at all.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Laxguy said:


> That's marketing.
> 
> I have no problem with watching something I'd not otherwise see, and then paying for the following season if I like S1 well enough. None at all.


And I think Amazon would be better served by emulating NF's model. I buy a lot of stuff from Amazon and have always been a Prime user. I would rather pay a monthly fee and get ALL the seasons as I do on NF. I didn't mind them raising the Prime rate to $99, but to use the Prime members as they do when it comes to streaming is mildly outrageous, I think. And you know it's not just about the money, it's the way they try to suck you in.

Rich


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Rich said:


> And I think Amazon would be better served by emulating NF's model. I buy a lot of stuff from Amazon and have always been a Prime user. I would rather pay a monthly fee and get ALL the seasons as I do on NF. I didn't mind them raising the Prime rate to $99, but to use the Prime members as they do when it comes to streaming is mildly outrageous, I think. And you know it's not just about the money, it's the way they try to suck you in.
> 
> Rich


NF doesn't have all seasons, they do just like Amazon and add the latest season right before the new one starts. Amazon at least has the option to buy instead of waiting a year. If anything, NF should emulate Amazon and offer current seasons for extra.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

sigma1914 said:


> NF doesn't have all seasons, they do just like Amazon and add the latest season right before the new one starts. Amazon at least has the option to buy instead of waiting a year. If anything, NF should emulate Amazon and offer current seasons for extra.


I strongly disagree. If anything, I think Amazon should emulate NF. I ship very little and
I don't like paying $79/$99 for prime for a few "free" movies then having to pay more for
their other content. I know it's Amazon's model but NF's 49,999,999 other subscribers
must agree with me that for content their model is better.

Would anyone even bother with Amazon Prime for content if their free shipping were
discontinued? I don't think so.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

Nick said:


> I strongly disagree. If anything, I think Amazon should emulate NF. I ship very little and
> I don't like paying $79/$99 for prime for a few "free" movies then having to pay more for
> their other content. I know it's Amazon's model but NF's 49,999,999 other subscribers
> must agree with me that for content their model is better.
> ...


No, if free 2nd day shipping wasn't included, I wouldn't have prime anymore.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Nick said:


> I strongly disagree. If anything, I think Amazon should emulate NF. I ship very little and
> I don't like paying $79/$99 for prime for a few "free" movies then having to pay more for
> their other content. I know it's Amazon's model but NF's 49,999,999 other subscribers
> must agree with me that for content their model is better.
> ...


I wouldn't bother with it if that happened.

Rich


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

I did catch up on Sopranos one time on Amazon Prime which had good HD PQ, and few Key & Peele and Chappelle shows, basically what's missing on Netflix I'll check on Amazon if they carry it, something for everybody with both services, But I use Netflix mostly.


----------



## LOCODUDE (Aug 8, 2007)

Yep, I also mostly use NF.


----------



## photostudent (Nov 8, 2007)

"New Releases" on Netflix is an oxymoron. There are viewers who can watch reruns and movies over and over but I am not one of them. This was not the case before the studios gutted Netflix but now it is. We have Amazon prime for the free shipping but their content is no better. I will probably drop Prime as I can buy cheaper since they started charging sales tax. We do like the British shows that Netflix and Amazon have but Acorn has a larger selection. I think some day Netflix will have as much power over the studios as HBO, etc. They will not be a threat to cable and satellite until then.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

acostapimps said:


> I did catch up on Sopranos one time on Amazon Prime which had good HD PQ, and few Key & Peele and Chappelle shows, basically what's missing on Netflix I'll check on Amazon if they carry it, something for everybody with both services, But I use Netflix mostly.


_The Sopranos_ are still on NF, but only on BD.

Rich


----------

